# Sneezing baby panda ...funny



## ascott (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp88mfEgoGw

Very funny stuff....


----------



## poison (Sep 21, 2012)

haha ok that was funny. that bear reminds me of a lazy dad just sitting and watching tv lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## expo tort (Sep 21, 2012)

Factoid: in the wild I the baby were to do that the mother may lash out and kill it out of fear for lack of a better word.


----------



## ascott (Sep 26, 2012)

> Factoid: in the wild I the baby were to do that the mother may lash out and kill it out of fear for lack of a better word.



Absolutely correct....somewhat like when a person is in close quarters with a dog and suddenly hurts themselves and lets out a scream---some unstable dogs can and do attack the person making the scream....likely sparks that deep seeded need to survive and with a sudden and abrupt noise---is taken as an attack sensation....


----------

